# GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! >:(



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Some delightful citizen decided to smash their door into mine in a car park today.

Right on the crease line on the drivers door. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I fucking hate people :x They were diagonal spaces and the were fucking huge too. So pissed off. The door was absolutely pristine before that 

Hard to see, about 10p sized where the reflection of the house roof dips in.









Hope the fact that it's right on the crease line doesn't make it hard to remove?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:evil: Fucking A HOLES


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Some delightful citizen decided to smash their door into mine in a car park today.
> I fucking hate people :x They were diagonal spaces and the were fucking huge too. So pissed off. The door was absolutely pristine before that


I do hate these oblivious or non-caring slack-jawed twats. You just know that if you said "you hit my car" they'd be all vacant and "ohhhh did I? Sorry!" like that helps. Yes you did, hence the unusual CRUMPLING NOISE that you don't normally hear when you open your car door. Hence the way your door suddenly stopped moving at the same time as the crumpling noise! Pay attention instead of flailing your doors around like some co-ordinationless knight of yore in charge of some kind of hinged morning star. These people are inconsiderate assholes still struggling to get their head around there being a third dimension! Some fat bint in the work car park did that to my last car about 7 or 8 times creating a line of little dents and scratches along the door. [smiley=bomb.gif] One snotty note later she changed places with someone with (a) a smaller car and (b) a smaller waistline.

You could always send them a copy of an information leaflet titled "The third dimension, stereoscopic vision and YOU." :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> You could always send them a copy of an information leaflet titled "The third dimension, stereoscopic vision and YOU." :lol:


Wrapped round a house brick! :twisted:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Wrapped round a house brick! :twisted:


Taken from their house, after it's been blown up and after a 10 minute walk to retrieve the nearest brick.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I had that done beginning of year. I was parked outside the post office - NO OTHER CARS AROUND - some ****** double parked, passenger flew their door open straight on to my front wing - Dint :twisted: 
There was nothing else parked within 100 metrs, while the hell did he have to double park in the middle of the road to let his passenger out ?????????????? I was sat in my car getting some post ready, I couldnt believe it. I was furious.
I got his name and reg, and his Insurance sorted it but Watch your insurance, by mistake the incident was put on file twice with two different dates which logged that i had had two incidents this year. I only found out due to an enquiry for another vehicle needing insuring. Needless to say my insurance has gone up as a consequence of it :twisted: and i was sat in my TT minding my own business :twisted:

Gill


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Some delightful citizen decided to smash their door into mine in a car park today.
> ...


LOL good to see you on form mate :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Saw that very thing happening today. Some mum putting the shopping in the boot of her car with one of her kids repeatidly smacking a door into the neighbouring car.

Luckily the neighbouring car was already battered to bits, but it could have been any. I carefully parked up to another TT - at least one side should be fairly ding free.

Perhaps, like the parent & toddler section, they should have one at the complete opposite end of the car park for the 'I like my car dent free' section. You get a ticket if you park too close to another car, have kids in your car, or any existing bodywork damage.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There are some right tossers out there :evil: on the bright side looks like it should come out with a bit of work by dentmaster or the like


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Had the door card off today to have a look. You can get to the back of it, BUT....... There's a folded tab of steel right along that crease feature line, meaning you can't see the back of the dent 

I'll get one of them to have a look at it, but it looks difficult to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I know it's only small, but it's pissed me off soo much


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

always fucks me off when some clown dinks or scratches your car i always park at the end of car parks wheres theres 4 or 5 spaces each side when i can but you always get some cock who decides to drive past 5 empty spaces to park 6 inches from yours. does no-one understand the car park etiquete :?: you dont park next to someone else if theres another space over :evil: same as for urinals :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

manphibian said:


> Had the door card off today to have a look. You can get to the back of it, BUT....... There's a folded tab of steel right along that crease feature line, meaning you can't see the back of the dent
> 
> I'll get one of them to have a look at it, but it looks difficult to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I know it's only small, but it's pissed me off soo much


I had a dent just below the folded tab the guy who removed mine said it would not have been a problem if it was higher he had a tool to sort it


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Had the door card off today to have a look. You can get to the back of it, BUT....... There's a folded tab of steel right along that crease feature line, meaning you can't see the back of the dent
> ...


Good to hear 

I actually can't stand to leave that dent there! It'll have to be gone this week or it'll ruin christmas :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

manphibian said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


I was the same mate had it sorted the same day I found it :lol:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I've had someone do the same to mine, know if I'll get it done there'll no doubt someone else will follow suit. It's not too noticeable so I'm waiting until I can get a mate to look at it, I'm just hoping the slight crease can be pushed out. I always park at the back of car park, as far away from other cars as I can if possible. If not then I avoid wrecks and those with baby seats but you can still guarantee with 10 empty spaces either side someone will park next to you :x

Was in my partner's Freelander a while back and as I came out of the supermarket I could see some brat banging their car door into the Freelander repeatedly, her mother could see her doing it but did nothing. She got a bit of a shock when I shouted at her from across the car park, her come back, well her daughter is only 3 :roll: I asked her if she stood by idly whilst the kid demolished things at home, if so then she'd be used to paying out so wouldn't mind supplying her insurance details. There wasn't any great damage and my partner couldn't be bothered with long and protracted call to Mumbai so it never went any further. Personally I'd have claimed even if it was to only touch up a few scratches. They were obviously a fairly affluent family but given her attitude, would have been nice to cause them some grief with their insurance/no claims.


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi there,

That dented area can be got at. A dent man can access that area via the holes that bit of door rubber with the reflector pushes into.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

whirlypig said:


> I've had someone do the same to mine, know if I'll get it done there'll no doubt someone else will follow suit. It's not too noticeable so I'm waiting until I can get a mate to look at it, I'm just hoping the slight crease can be pushed out. I always park at the back of car park, as far away from other cars as I can if possible. If not then I avoid wrecks and those with baby seats but you can still guarantee with 10 empty spaces either side someone will park next to you :x
> 
> Was in my partner's Freelander a while back and as I came out of the supermarket I could see some brat banging their car door into the Freelander repeatedly, her mother could see her doing it but did nothing. She got a bit of a shock when I shouted at her from across the car park, her come back, well her daughter is only 3 :roll: I asked her if she stood by idly whilst the kid demolished things at home, if so then she'd be used to paying out so wouldn't mind supplying her insurance details. There wasn't any great damage and my partner couldn't be bothered with long and protracted call to Mumbai so it never went any further. Personally I'd have claimed even if it was to only touch up a few scratches. They were obviously a fairly affluent family but given her attitude, would have been nice to cause them some grief with their insurance/no claims.


i think it is a bit unfair to class those who drive " wrecks " as careless inconsiderate people, very often they drive wrecks because they cannot afford new cars, and in my experience it is the afluent types who are the inconsiderate ones, as re the second part of tour post ,,,


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

alcanTTara said:


> Hi there,
> 
> That dented area can be got at. A dent man can access that area via the holes that bit of door rubber with the reflector pushes into.


don't need to do that, easier to take the door card off  As i mentioned above, the problem is a folded steel tab on the other side of the door behind it...

I'll have someone across this week sometime.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Presumably the "she's only three" response was because said child hadn't yet learnt how to leave a car on bricks or set fire to it yet, and at age 3 swinging on a door like a gibbon dosed up on "Sunny D" was all it was able to manage with its improperly developed motor skills. Still, mummy can't tell her off because that would be stifling her creative thinking processes. :lol:


----------



## alcanTTara (Nov 12, 2008)

manphibian said:


> alcanTTara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


To get that dent out they use a metal rod. They need something to press against, "folded steel tab " would be what they use for resistance. Definitely not easier to take the door card off.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

roddy said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> > I've had someone do the same to mine, know if I'll get it done there'll no doubt someone else will follow suit. It's not too noticeable so I'm waiting until I can get a mate to look at it, I'm just hoping the slight crease can be pushed out. I always park at the back of car park, as far away from other cars as I can if possible. If not then I avoid wrecks and those with baby seats but you can still guarantee with 10 empty spaces either side someone will park next to you :x
> ...


When I say "wrecks", I mean those covered in dents and scratches, cars obviously not cared for, no matter whether they be old or new. In my experience care and consideration have absolutely no relation to people's wealth. I'd have been keen to have some comeback whoever was responsible, unfortunately the 'affluent' woman would probably feel little impact from the experience...


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Tip - never park next to a car with a baby seat in the back....these are prime candidates for denting doors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

*AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So pissed off :x

Dentmaster guy's just been here for nearly an hour trying to get it out but can't touch it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

There's a welded on strip right behind the dent so he just can't get to it.

Only way to get rid is fill and respray.

So fucking angry. That car was mint


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> So pissed off :x
> 
> ...


i understand,, :twisted: :twisted: , it may be worth your while , and presumably some extra cost , to try to get some one to do the led trick on it,, not many folk do that nowadays but is better if you can find/afford it.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

What's that then?


----------

